# [SOLVED]OpenOffice - brak słownika

## canis_lupus

Od kiedy skompilował mi się openoffice 2.3 to nie mam słownika do sprawdzania pisowni.  Pamiętam że w poprzedniej wersji pakiety językowe doinstalowywało się przez kreatory/zainstaluj słowniki (czy jakoś tak). Niestety u mnie ta pozycja nie istnieje. Ściągnąłem z internetu szablon DictOOo.sxw który jest własnie kreatorem dodawania słowników, lecz w moencie kiedy chcę pobrać za jego pomocą listę słowników to twierdzi że OO nie jest połącone z internetem. Necik oczcywiście jest. 

Jak zainstalować wobec tych problemów słownik?

----------

## Poe

w 2.3.x trzeba dokompilować słowniki z serii myspell albo ispell... pod koniec instalacji OO powinienes miec informacje o tym.

EDIT

juz sprawdziłem. to ma byc myspell-* (gdzie * to pl, en, de itp)

----------

## canis_lupus

Mam zainstalowane myspell-pl. Zainstalowałem zaraz po OO bo owszem była taka informacja. Niestety nadal nie mam słownika.

----------

## znal

napisz jakie masz ustawienia w Narzędzia->opcje->ustawienia jęz.->pisownia

słownik musi być uaktywniony

----------

## canis_lupus

http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/382/37411834oc1.jpg

----------

## znal

Nie masz żadnych dostępnych modułów języków i pewnie tu tkwi problem. Chociaż nie pamiętam już co dokładnie trzeba zrobić, żeby je dodać. oo nie ma czasem flagi USE myspell albo podobnej (masz ją włączoną?), piszę teraz spod windy, więc nie mogę sprawdzić.

----------

## rofro

zawsze można też ręcznie zainstalować

http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/OpenOffice.org/Instalacja_s%C5%82ownik%C3%B3w#Instalacja_r.C4.99czna

----------

## w.tabin

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/382/37411834oc1.jpg

 

u mnie wyglada to tak

openoffice mam skompilowany z takimi flagami

```
# emerge -pv openoffice-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.3.0  USE="java kde -gnome" LINGUAS="pl -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pt -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 
```

Nie mam zainstalowanych 

```
emerge -pv hunspell myspell-pl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/hunspell-1.1.9  USE="ncurses readline" 669 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-dicts/myspell-pl-20060316  1,144 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 1,813 kB
```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja mam takie flagi:

```
emerge -pv openoffice

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-2.3.0  USE="cairo cups dbus eds firefox gstreamer gtk java kde ldap pam -binfilter -debug -gnome -mono -odk -seamonkey -sound -webdav -xulrunner" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu"
```

----------

## znal

masz w ogóle pliki słowników?

sprawdź np tak:

```
ls /usr/lib/openoffice/share/dict/ooo/
```

----------

## canis_lupus

```
ls /usr/lib/openoffice/share/dict/ooo/

dictionary.lst  hyph_pl_PL.dic  pl_PL.aff  pl_PL.dic  th_pl_PL.dat  th_pl_PL.idx

```

Więc chyba mam...

----------

## znal

ok, a jak wygląda plik dictionary.lst?

ja mam taki (pomijając komentarze):

```
DICT pl PL pl_PL

HYPH pl PL hyph_pl_PL

THES pl PL th_pl_PL
```

----------

## canis_lupus

```
# List of All Dictionaries to be Loaded by OpenOffice

# ---------------------------------------------------

# Each Entry in the list have the following space delimited fields

#

# Field 1: Entry Type "DICT" - spellchecking dictionary

#                     "HYPH" - hyphenation dictionary

#                     "THES" - thesaurus files

#

# Field 2: Language code from Locale "en" or "de" or "pt" ...

#

# Field 3: Country Code from Locale "US" or "GB" or "PT"

#

# Field 4: Root name of file(s) "en_US" or "hyph_de" or "th_en_US"

#          (do not add extensions to the name)

DICT pl PL pl_PL

HYPH pl PL hyph_pl_PL

THES pl PL th_pl_PL
```

----------

## znal

no to już nie mam pomysłów poza ponownym zeemergowaniem albo zmianą na binarkę

no chyba, że coś jest nie tak z tymi plikami, sprawdź  

```
ls -l /usr/lib/openoffice/share/dict/ooo/
```

czy dowiązania wskazują na istniejące cele

----------

## canis_lupus

Wszystkie dowiązania są ok.

Spróbuję przekomilować OO.

Edit: Rekompilacja pomogła :/

----------

